# Database Discussions > MySQL >  I need MySQL Slow Query Log file

## jberlin

Hi guys,

I am working on my final project to get my degree in Computer Science and I am developing a infovis tool to visualize a slow query log in some way and I need to parse it, the problem is I dont have a valid real life example of such log, if anyone can provide me with a real life sample file will be great !!

Thanks
Julian

----------


## intellicon

Hi, 

sorry I cannot give you reallife example of MySQL slow queries log, it's a property of my company. However, here is information about format and its differences between versions: 

http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-s..._51&redirect=3

Hope, it will help you.

----------


## jberlin

Hi
Thanks a lot anyway...I think I will have to generate one by myself instead of getting a real one. because as you said.....these kind of logs contains sensible information.

Thanks
Julian

----------


## sworsky01

this is a sweet lovely mysql website, plz visit it, swordsky.

----------

